# Fizer's huge night



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Fizer hit 10 of 16 shots for 25 points. And he had 10 rebounds to lead Austin over Tulsa, 114-107.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

It is a joke he is where he is.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah. considering he was a lotery pick. lol. the bulls really wasted that pick


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

nash250 said:


> Fizer hit 10 of 16 shots for 25 points. And he had 10 rebounds to lead Austin over Tulsa, 114-107.


This guy had a 30-20 game a couple years ago against the Pacers in an *NBA* game, this hardly qualifies as a huge night.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> This guy had a 30-20 game a couple years ago against the Pacers in an *NBA* game, this hardly qualifies as a huge night.


So why is he in the D then? Surely there must be 4 or 5 NBA teams that could use his size and experience


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

good point. he should get a call from a couple of teams. it just bafles me to see where he is now.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> This guy had a 30-20 game a couple years ago against the Pacers in an *NBA* game, this hardly qualifies as a huge night.




It was against the Magic. In that game, he held Juwan Howard to a mere 38 points.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

nash250 said:


> So why is he in the D then? Surely there must be 4 or 5 NBA teams that could use his size and experience



Have you seen him? He is looking pretty huge. He is definitely quite overweight and he never was particularly athletic and watching him in one game on NBA TV, he looked even less so now. Not to mention he was already quite short for a PF (looks maybe 6'6" - 6'7") and nowhere near being able to be an NBA SF.

I could see him getting back into the NBA maybe next year if he can continue to get into shape and cut some of the weight. I can't see anyone giving him much of a shot this year.


----------



## the_mavsman (Jan 1, 2006)

He remembered seeing him dunking a few times in the Sydney Olympics.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

With Fizer, the size is not flab. It is almost all muscle. In college he was successful by outmuscling people. It didn't work so well int he NBA, but he never adapted. And that's why he's gone.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

His NBA averages are 10 and 5, I dont see how he cant be on SOMEONES roster...


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I was at a pistons game near the end of last season against the bucks. I told my friend that Fizer was going to shoot it almost everytime he got the ball. He made me look like a freaking genius the guy is a black hole.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

nash250 said:


> So why is he in the D then? Surely there must be 4 or 5 NBA teams that could use his size and experience


Because he tore his ACL twice and is finally just getting back into form. When given minutes this guy produced consistently for the bulls.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> With Fizer, the size is not flab. It is almost all muscle. In college he was successful by outmuscling people. It didn't work so well int he NBA, but he never adapted. And that's why he's gone.



That is not true anymore. I agree with you that Fizer is a big built guy. Even in great shape he is going to look big. But right now, he is not almost all muscle. He definitely way out of top shape.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

fizer must have too much body weight, thats the only reason i can think of for him not the be in the league. And i havent actually seen him in person since his days in chicago. so i wouldnt know. hopefully he can fully heal (if he hasnt) and drop the weight he gained while he couldnt work out


----------

